# 2 Yr Old Registerd Male GR - Craigslist Toronto



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Just saw this posting: http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/1805618018.html

He is a beauty. Hope he finds a great home soon. I also emailed them about GRR of Ontario.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So sad - I get so upset that people find their pets "disposable." I have 2 kids and 2 step-kids and I NEVER considered giving away my pets. It just makes me sad. He looks beautiful and sounds like a loyal, loving companion (wish those traits had been returned to him). I hope he finds a wonderful home that knows they'll keep him forever.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, he sounds like a wonderful dog!! This dog will make someone's life so complete

I got my guy off Craigslist (I'm so lucky!!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He sure is a beauty, I hope he finds a fur-ever home.
Hugs & Kisses to Cocasse!!!!


----------

